# My Dashcam setup



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

My Dashcam is inside my smartphone. I'm picking up a 4.6 person now and the rating doesn't surprise me. Guy still hasn't come out and I am posting this on UP while still waiting all this time for him. Easy $4.56 cancel fee.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Anubis said:


> My Dashcam is inside my smartphone


What is the APP?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

But what you need is dashcam of interior.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Atavar said:


> But what you need is dashcam of interior.


Why not both?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Atavar said:


> But what you need is dashcam of interior.





Kodyhead said:


> Why not both?


I've just got the new Viofo T130, 3 channel setup (front, rear, & interior) seems to be the perfect setup.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

No wonder he didn't come out yet, you arrived 3 minutes before the expected arrival time.

You will be paid for your wait time. 🤣


----------

